# E' occupato!



## diussi

Quando sei in bagno e qualcuno bussa tu rispondi "E' occupato" oppure solo "Occupato!".
Come si dice in inglese?
Grazie mille!


----------



## You little ripper!

_*It's occupied!*_
_*I'm in here!*_
or simply _*Oi! *_


----------



## Gianfry

I'm reviving this old thread because I'm curious to know if Charles's options work fine in BE as well.
It happened to me quite a few times to be in a British public toilet, hearing someone trying to get in, and always being in doubt as to what to answer. Once I said "Hallo!" and started laughing like hell, causing unpleasant consequences 
What would be the commonest way to answer, and maybe something funny I might try, let's say, in a pub, without offending anybody, of course


----------



## london calling

@ Gianfry: I can't honestly think of a common or standard reply - I'd probably say something along the lines of what Charles suggested (or rattle the door very loudly).

OT. There's an old BE joke about a notice supposedly stuck on a toilet door somewhere:
SING LOUD, BROKEN LOCK!


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> @ Gianfry: I can't honestly think of a common or standard reply - I'd probably say something along the lines of what Charles suggested (or rattle the door very loudly).
> 
> OT. There's an old BE joke about a notice supposedly stuck on a toilet door somewhere:
> SING LOUD, BROKEN LOCK!


Thank you LC, also for the joke. It really rocks!


----------



## Alessandrino

Charles Costante said:


> _*Oi! *_




Not very polite, but extremely effective, especially if pronounced with a East London accent...


----------



## krissmix

Gosh,
I always took for granted the standard answer given in this side of the world, that is *"Busy!"*, as universally understood..

Just today I learned that there is no standard answer


----------



## london calling

Alessandrino said:


> Not very polite, but extremely effective, especially if pronounced with a East London accent...


It works with any London accent, believe me!

OT: an East London accent is actually a Cockney accent  because St. Mary-Le-Bow is off Cheapside, so all the locals are born (in theory) within the sound of Bow Bells and are therefore Cockneys.


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> It works with any London accent, believe me!
> 
> OT: an East London accent is actually a Cockney accent  because St. Mary-Le-Bow is off Cheapside, so all the locals are born (in theory) within the sound of Bow Bells and are therefore Cockneys.


Lol! It works with Mancunian, Scouse, Geordie (and so on), for that matter .


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Dopo un paio di toc-toc sulla porta di un bagno, mi è stato risposto: "Hey, seat's taken!": mi sono sempre chiesta se si trattasse di una madrelingua spiritosa o di una non madrelingua! 

Ciao!


----------



## rrose17

Yulan said:


> Dopo un paio di toc-toc sulla porta di un bagno, mi è stato risposto: "Hey, seat's taken!": mi sono sempre chiesta se si trattasse di una madrelingua spiritosa


It reminds me of a friend who died a few years ago. One of his terrible jokes used to be, if he saw you going to the bathroom, was to say "Mention my name, you'll get a good seat."


----------



## Gianfry

rrose17 said:


> It reminds me of a friend who died a few years ago. One of his terrible jokes used to be, if he saw you going to the bathroom, was to say "Mention my name, you'll get a good seat."


Great joke, may he rest in peace...


----------



## Yulan

rrose17 said:


> if he saw you going to the bathroom, was to say "Mention my name, you'll get a good seat."


 
 This is a terrific one !

Thanks a lot for your feedback, Rrose!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh this happens all the time to me (why do I always go drinking in the places that have the broken toilet doors? *)

What do I say? I can't remember, I think's something like "_Someone's in here_", or (like Charles said) "_I'm in here_". Even if I did put on my native Scouse accent and shout "Oi!" you've gotta be careful because you never know who is on the other side of the door 


*Ah, that's why, because they're usually cheaper.


----------



## Yulan

Alxmrphi said:


> Even if I did put on my native Scouse accent and shout "Oi!" you've gotta be careful because you never know *who* is on the other side of the door


 
Oh, Alex!  ... and BTW ... that kind of "_who_" makes me think of a possible "_Who_ dares?!" ;-)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yulan said:


> Oh, Alex!  ... and BTW ... that kind of "_who_" makes me think of a possible "_Who_ dares?!" ;-)



Esatto! Non mi azzarderei!
Anche una serratura sulla porta non impedirà un tipo così da entrare


----------



## Gianfry

Ta Alex!
So you're a Scouse! Been to L'pool a couple of times. Great place, great people...


----------



## Log Lady

You probably ought to say 'sorry' if you're in the UK  Otherwise, 'Come in' would probably raise a smile, unless you're in *that* kind of toilet. 

You could say 'Hang on a minute/sec', 'Just a minute/sec', if you are friendly with the knocking person.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Log Lady said:


> You could say 'Hang on a minute/sec', 'Just a minute/sec', if you are friendly with the knocking person.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> Ahh this happens all the time to me (why do I always go drinking in the places that have the broken toilet doors? *) Do you sing loudly, Alex?


I've just discovered a song called "Pass the toilet paper" by the Outhere Brothers - think it might work?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> "Pass the toilet paper" by the *Outhere* Brothers


Is that a typo for 'outhouse'?


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Don't you ever say; "Engaged!" ?


----------



## Alxmrphi

BarbaraLamb said:


> Don't you ever say; "Engaged!" ?



No, never heard that.
It sounds like something a darlick would say if he was in the cubicle and the door had no lock 

That does appear on some locks, there is a red strip and a green one to show the "status" of the cublicle, and when someone is using it you often see "Engaged" or "Occupied", but it's not something people would say to others.


----------



## krissmix

All so amusing and informative at the same time.

And the anecdotes shared, like rrose's, so hilarious!!!


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> It sounds like something a darlick would say if he was in the cubicle and the door had no lock  Alex, do you mean a dalek?
> 
> That does appear on some locks, there is a red strip and a green one to show the "status" of the cublicle, and when someone is using it you often see "Engaged" or "Occupied", but it's not something people would say to others. Quite so! If I knocked on a toilet door and the person in the cubicle replied "engaged", I'd be likely to reply "Don't worry, I'm already married!"


----------



## King Crimson

Ho appena finito di leggere questa discussione e mi sto ancora rotolando per terra dal ridere, complimenti a tutti.
Per coloro che volessero approfondire l'argomento suggerisco anche la lettura di quest'altra analoga (sebbene non altrettanto divertente) discussione nel forum "English-Spanish".


----------



## Dario66

In Wales I've heard people say "It's busy!" or just "Busy!", I don't know if it's just a local thing.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Dario66 said:


> In Wales I've heard people say "It's busy!" or just "Busy!", I don't know if it's just a local thing.



That's common all throughout the UK I think, not just in Wales.
What part of Wales are you referring to, by the way (curiosity) ?


----------



## Dario66

Cardiff, I lived there for years.


----------

